# Aquaclear 70 or 110



## Nanni (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi there. Another question... 
I have a 48 Gallon tank - at the moment running with a EX70 - and there are one Jack Dempsey (female) and one common pleco in it. One piece of driftwood and two ore three artificial plants to hide the filter . 
I need to change the filter, because its just to loud! 
So after asking around here and reading a lot about it, everybody recommended a canister filter (what I can't afford!) or aquaclear/emperor. After reading a lot, I guess, I go with the aquaclear. Is in my set up - with those two guys in it - the aquaclear 70 ok? Or do I need to get the 110? 
Guess, the watersplashing sound and the sound of the 110 should be louder then the 70? 
Thanks again!
Nanni


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

I am running both the 70 and 110 in the same tank together (150 gal). The 70 should more than exceed your needs in a 48 gallon and is quieter then the 110. I think you should go with the AC70.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Nanni,

I would have suggested the 110 for a tank that size, with a JD and Pleco, who are messy. However, I have the same question so my opinion may not be the best. If you can affords the price difference I think your fish will benefit from the 110, but if noise is the problem, I have never had an AC HOB so I donâ€™t have any advice in that regard.

Not to steal your post Nanni, but I have been contemplating the same question with slightly different circumstances, AC70 or AC110. It would be for a yellow lab tank that is overcrowded- 6 juvie labs in a 29 gallon. I know this may sound crazy, but it is what I have, and I donâ€™t have room to upgrade them to a new tank; my CAs/SAs take up all my other available tank space and my apartment is full. So I am just going to wait it out and see how they do, re-homing most likely will happen. Anyways, I was planning on a 110 since my tank will have such a high waste load due to overstocking of African cichlids, does anyone have any thoughts otherwise, and am I being ridiculous? Any thoughts either way (70 or 110) would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

I have 3 types of Aquaclear filters; 50, 70 & 110. The numbers refer to the maximum tank volume the filter is rated for. My AC 50 is on a 33 gallon tank. AC 70 was on a 33 gallon with the setting on low and was still overkill. I then put it on a 65 gallon with 3 large Cichlids, a 12" pleco, a lace catfish and 2 big goldfish. It preformed great. Before that I ran the AC 110 on the 65 gallon and it was more than enough.

My point is that the rule of thumb is to over filter your tank. An AC 50 on a 48 gallon tank maybe enough until you over populate or you stalk with big messy fish. Then go the next size up. But an AC 110 in my opinion is overkill and therefore a waste of money. Unless you are planning on buying a larger aquarium and you can use it on that down the line.

mslancaster an AC 110 measures 13.5" across. It will look HUGE on a 29 gallon tank if it will fit.

Aquaclear filters are popular because they work well and are easy to maintain. Further replacement parts are widely available which makes them practical. Something breaks buy an new part instead of a whole new filter.

I hope this helps.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

If it's a 4ft tank, I'd go with the AC110.

Some examples:

I run 2-AC110's on a heavily stocked 55 grow out tank, IMO that's just right.

I have used 1- AC110 on a 55 with great success.

I plan on using a AC70 on a 33 high, and expect it to be just right.


----------



## Nanni (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for all your informations! So I might just go with the AC70. I will not put more fish in the tank then I have in there now and so it should work out great. 
Matt, I hope you find the right solution for that tank! Unfortunately I don't have a clue, wich one would be better.
Have a great afternoon, Nanni


----------



## CharlieTuna (May 20, 2006)

nanni

are you buying a new ac110. they are usually in the $90 rang if i'm correct. i know retail sticker shock is evident when looking at an xp3 but you can pick one up new on ebay for $125 or used for $80. craiglist is also a good resorce.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Using the same approach Charlie is suggesting with the AC 110 you can have one shipped to your home (in the US) for $65 via E bay...

I highly suggest the 110 over the 70 for your 48 gal tank Nanni...

The "up to XXX Gallon Tank" rating on filters is not in regards to Cichlids, to be polite... or is a marketing scheme, to be blunt... They think if you buy a filter that you think will work fine by itself... and you are happy with it except it doesn't quite cut it, you'll buy another one.

I've run 2 AC 110s on a 55 gal and was happy with it... I currently run 2 AC110s on a 75 gal and it's not to bad, but I still have pockets of waste that collect on the bottom...

I've used an AC 110 on a 29 gallon tank which housed a breeding pair of Apistos and the little Dwarf Cichlids and their fry hand no problems swimming around the bottom of the tank. There were a couple pockets that would knock the babies off course but the fish were smart enough to quickly learn where they were... and no harm was done when a few occasionally wondered into the higher current...

The real deciding factor of why I suggest the 110 over the 70... is the size of the sponge / media chamber... the 110 is over double that of the 70...


----------



## Nanni (Jul 14, 2009)

CharlieTuna said:


> nanni
> 
> are you buying a new ac110. they are usually in the $90 rang if i'm correct. i know retail sticker shock is evident when looking at an xp3 but you can pick one up new on ebay for $125 or used for $80. craiglist is also a good resorce.


Yeah, I know, craigslist ist great, thats how I got my tank. But the problem is, that I can't drive to pick it up... and my hubby is already not that into my hobby ... . 
and 125 is just to much... after all we spent already... But thank you for the informations. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Nanni (Jul 14, 2009)

Toby_H said:


> Using the same approach Charlie is suggesting with the AC 110 you can have one shipped to your home (in the US) for $65 via E bay...
> 
> I highly suggest the 110 over the 70 for your 48 gal tank Nanni...
> 
> ...


So you have two AC110s running at your tank at the moment? Can you tell me the noise level? My tank is right in the living room and at the moment we need to turn off the filter to hear the TV... Just thought that the AC70 might be the quieter solution (and I have to find a quieter one, if I want to keep the tank though... ). 
I sure see, that I still have a lot of waste on the bottom of my tank, so I guess you are right - My JD is a lot more messy then I thought . 
So the AC110 might really be a good idea for that reason?


----------



## CharlieTuna (May 20, 2006)

nanni

when i had 2 ac110's on my 55 in my livingroom i had noise issues due to splashing not the filter itself. if you are dilligent in keeping your water level full it wont be a problem. with 2 ac's i found evaporation was quicker then with one so you'd have to add water at least once a week to keep the splashing down.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

CharlieTuna said:


> nanni
> 
> when i had 2 ac110's on my 55 in my livingroom i had noise issues due to splashing not the filter itself. if you are dilligent in keeping your water level full it wont be a problem. with 2 ac's i found evaporation was quicker then with one so you'd have to add water at least once a week to keep the splashing down.


I agree wholeheartedly with Charlie here...

The filter (meaning it's motor) doesn't make any noticable noise...

Regarding the water pouring back into the tank, when the tank is topped off, it's silent, the lower the water level is the louder it gets. I have a couple 1 gallon pitchers dedicated to fish use. When it's time to settle down on the couch for a movie, it only takes a minute or two to add one or two gallons to top it off. When just adding a gallon or two I do not both with water conditioners, checking temp, etc...

It is completely true that "just" topping off the tank is a bad idea... but topping off the tank between regular water changes is not a problem at all. The problem comes when toppin goff twice a week for six months with no water change... then suddenly doing a massive water change...

I've never done this modification personally, but it sounds logical that it would work... Silicone a piece of thin plastic to the filters return in a way that it simply extends the "ramp" that the water runs down. This may allow the water to be a bit lower before the noise becomes noticable/bothersome.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

go with marineland

all i hear in cf is the trouble with aquaclear, .. overflow, noise, constant replacing of impeller.. *** never had any trouble out of my sump, or marineland.. good luck opcorn:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

jfly said:


> go with marineland
> 
> all i hear in cf is the trouble with aquaclear, .. overflow, noise, constant replacing of impeller.. I've never had any trouble out of my sump, or marineland.. good luck opcorn:


In my experience... Aqua Clear filters hold a lot of advantages over Emporer or Penguin filters (both Marineland)...

Both I won't fuel the debate of this comparison here as the OP suggested they've already done their research and chose the AC...

Since all three have been on the market for quite some time, obviously each holds enough of a reason for consumers to purchase them...


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

agreed they are all good and ac's do have more of a biological , i am just stating what i have seen in the threads in this forum, and from my own experience. i have even given away impellers that i got in a lot sale , to other cf members who have ac's. i am merely stating that i have never had to replace an impellor or had to deal with overflow or lack of flow with the emperor, alas to each his own... to be honest *** got goo goo eyes for my sump. :thumb:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

jfly said:


> agreed they are all good and ac's do have more of a biological


Hi all, as Toby already stated, I do not want to start debates on the Marineland vs. AC, plenty of those in other threads. But, I always thought the Bio wheel on the emperor provided more biological filtration than the AC, and the AC had better mechanical filtration. Neither here nor there, just something I had read/experienced.

Nanni,
As you/ your significant other are concerned with filter noise, I think you made the right call with AC over Marineland. I have an Emperor, and although it is great for my tank, my fish love the quality of the water, I feel it does make quite a bit of "water splashing noise" due to the biowheel. I have no comparison to an AC, however I just purchased an AC 110 and should have it running soon, so hopefully I can give some feedback on noise. However, what everyone has stated about keeping your tank full, is what I have experienced with HOB filters. If your filter motor itself is producing a lot of noise, the impeller/motor may have been damaged or bent while cleaning/ setting up, this will cause your filter to make a great deal of disturbing noise as the magnetic impeller shaft is not running smoothly. It could still possibly pump water; just make a lot of noise doing it. In my experience, what causes the most "noiseâ€


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

:thumb: hope all goes well. i agree to go with the 110 as opposed to the 70.. question.. my lfs has what looks like ac's on some of their tanks, but they are huge, 14 inches wide or so.. any ideas what brand. again, they look like ac's but larger, and older looking.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Nanni,
Everyone has an opinion on their most (and least) favorite filters, here's mine:
If you are buying _*only one *_filter, go for the larger one (AC110). 
If you can afford it, _get two _AC70s for your tank.
In either case, I believe your fish will be fine with the flow.

I use* 2 AC70s *on my 40G and *2 AC110s *on my 75G.

There are 4 tanks in my living room. Three tanks have a total of 5 AC filters on them 
(the two mentioned above and a 90G with 1 AC110 and Rena XP4) 
The fourth tank (46G) has XP3 filtering it.
My husband and I have no problem hearing the TV. 
I mute the commercials (can't stand _that _noise) and we have caught each other watching the tanks instead of the TV many times. 

The AC's lids can rattle on occasion, so I put a weighted object on them and they settle right down.
There can be splashing noise from the return, so I keep the water level high.
IMO, a fish tank looks nicer with the water level high so it can't be seen, anyway.

AquaClears are great HOB filters and are easy and economical to clean.
hth,


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

:thumb: good advice bigger-more always better imo :lol:


----------



## robertw (Aug 6, 2009)

I have an AC 110 on my 55g and it does a great job of moving my water. Really happy I spent the extra money and went with the 110 vs the 70.


----------

